

Game of Life - edasaur
http://edasaur.github.io/GameOfLife/

======
edasaur
A project that I've been working on for the past couple of weeks to learn some
javascript.

Tell me what you think!

~~~
ca98am79
nice job!

~~~
edasaur
thanks!

